# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  NOOB with Cobalt eggs. HELP!

## EllyHood

I've had a pair of Cobalts for almost 2 years (they were very small when I got them), and they have FINALLY laid eggs. I have everything to raise tadpoles (per John's method), but how do I transfer the eggs to individual containers without destroying them? Thankfully, my frogs laid the eggs on a nice, flat leaf that I can easily remove from the main tank. I know tadpoles will wiggle off the leaf once they hatch, but I'm at a loss as to how to suspend each egg over each cup. Also, how long do eggs usually take to hatch? These are only 1-2 days old (although I'd guess they are more like <24 hours). ANY help is GREATLY appreciated!!! Basically, I have eggs in my tank; what now?

----------


## fluffypanda

i was just reading this article so i could try to help you when i realized that it would be more beneficial if you got the whole thing! so here it is: Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Caring for Poison Dart Frog Eggs hope it helps! good luck

----------


## EllyHood

I found that article a couple days after I posted this. I now have 3 hatched tadpoles in their own cups. (I think the first 2 might be dead though. I think I should have left them on the petri dish a little longer).  :Frown:  Thanks though!!

----------


## fluffypanda

you're welcome. good luck! I hope he lives!!

----------


## Lynn

> I've had a pair of Cobalts for almost 2 years (they were very small when I got them), and they have FINALLY laid eggs. I have everything to raise tadpoles (per John's method), but how do I transfer the eggs to individual containers without destroying them? Thankfully, my frogs laid the eggs on a nice, flat leaf that I can easily remove from the main tank. I know tadpoles will wiggle off the leaf once they hatch, but I'm at a loss as to how to suspend each egg over each cup. Also, how long do eggs usually take to hatch? These are only 1-2 days old (although I'd guess they are more like <24 hours). ANY help is GREATLY appreciated!!! Basically, I have eggs in my tank; what now?


Hi EllyHood,
Congrats!
You might PM John?

----------


## EllyHood

He was swimming around this morning so I'm pretty sure he's going to make it. I'm going to let the others hang out on the dish a while before transferring them to their containers so I don't loose them like the first 2. There are 3 left from the first clutch that need to hatch, and 5 from the second clutch.

----------

